# More Snowmen



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are a couple that I made out of some scrap. The one plain wood is cherry. It was a piece I thought might fly apart but didn't. The other is Elm and the LOML wanted to paint it as she wants to give it to the grandson. The cherry is finished with rattle can lacquer and the hat dyed with india ink. Tried to get these to look like a typical snowman with the larger bottom. I am pleased how they turned out.


----------

